# PTM file viewer? Mappoint created file



## jpopescu (May 18, 2005)

I have a file with a "ptm" file extension on it that I can not view. this file was created by Mappoint and the only other file extension that it could be saved as is a "ptt" of which both I have attached

is there any viewer out there that I can view this file?

I have searched but can not find anything?

Please help!!!

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Streets and Trips might be able to open it. I know I can open Streets and Trips files in MapPoint. I can't say for sure. It may not work both ways.


----------



## jpopescu (May 18, 2005)

can you tell me if any of the attached files from my original post opened in this program? I cant seem to find a free version out there and I only need to see this one file. IF it opens in this program could you let me know? 

Thanks


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

What attached files are you talking about? I don't see any!


----------



## jprowe (Feb 19, 2008)

i have the same issues. how do i open a ptm file and edit? can visual studio open? i need to import data from a ptm and see what fields are associated. any thoughts??


----------

